# Visa issued on my name by mistake



## dameral001 (Feb 10, 2015)

Dear expats, 

My company in Abudhabi applied for the residence visa and the came to know that I already have Visa from Dubai. I don't have any visa on my passport from Dubai and it is issued on my name by mistake. 
I went to Dubai immigration and they gave me a paper which is showing that visa is not issued to me. It is issued to somebody else who has the same name as me.

I went to Abudhabi immigration and they asked me to go to Dubai immigration as it is there problem and I got same response from Dubai immigration. Please guide me how can I get this issue resolved.


----------

